# مشروع صناعة عسل التمر ( الدبس) - دراسة فنية واقتصادية



## عثمان الراوي (22 أغسطس 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​

*مشروع*​
*صناعة عسل التمر *
*( الدبس )*
​​*دراسة فنية وإقتصادية*​


​


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (22 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مهندس المحبة (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخ عثمان وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير ....


----------



## اهم اهم (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.براءه (9 أكتوبر 2010)

:56::56::56:شكرا جزيلا لك اخي على هذا الطرح


----------



## الفنك (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء ارسال الملف مرة اخرى
لانه لايعمل بعد التحميل


----------



## رناحميد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندي مشكلة بفتح الملف


----------



## jassim78 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## guypanal (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا مبدع


----------



## boussabeur (26 نوفمبر 2010)

لك الشكر اخى الفاضل 
لأثارة هذا الموضوع والذى يمكن ان يخدم كثيرا الأمة العربية والأسلامية لتحويل التمر ومستخلصاته او مشتقاته
ويمكن ان يحدث ثورة اجتماعية فى كثيرا من المناطق التى تنتج بالخصوص انواعا معينة من التمور ذات جودة اقل 
اما اطرحه على الأخوة هل يمكننا ان ننشأ مكتبة تصميم معدات التحويل والأستخلاص مثل السحق والتصفية والكييف واستخلاص الخل والعسل وما غيرهم من المشتقات على ان تكون التصاميم بسيطة ويمكن صناعتها محليا 
وفى انتظار مشاركة الأخوة تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## safa aldin (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## jamal_ (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (1 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أخ عثمان وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير ....


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (1 أغسطس 2011)

boussabeur قال:


> لك الشكر اخى الفاضل
> لأثارة هذا الموضوع والذى يمكن ان يخدم كثيرا الأمة العربية والأسلامية لتحويل التمر ومستخلصاته او مشتقاته
> ويمكن ان يحدث ثورة اجتماعية فى كثيرا من المناطق التى تنتج بالخصوص انواعا معينة من التمور ذات جودة اقل
> اما اطرحه على الأخوة هل يمكننا ان ننشأ مكتبة تصميم معدات التحويل والأستخلاص مثل السحق والتصفية والكييف واستخلاص الخل والعسل وما غيرهم من المشتقات على ان تكون التصاميم بسيطة ويمكن صناعتها محليا
> وفى انتظار مشاركة الأخوة تقبلوا تحياتى


اضم صوتى لصوت الاخ الفاضل كى تعم الفائدة
وجزى الله خيرا كثيرا الاخ محمد جاسم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (1 أغسطس 2011)

اسف اقصد الاخ عثمان الراوى صاحب الموضوع


----------



## م باسل وردان (19 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*لك الشكر والتقدير اخي عثمان علي مجهودات *


----------

